# Pest ID needed



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

I need help identifying this worm. I was scouring my pumilio tank for snails and also checking out the rest of my microfauna population, when I found two of these guys. 










Given the great boom of pink and white springs, purple and white isos, and what looks like two different mites, I doubt they are nemerteans, but I thought someone would know for sure. I'm not willing to CO2 bomb my viv for snails or worms, but nemerteans would pretty much require me to do so. 

Thanks for the help


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

from what I understand, and unfortunately have observed....when these "worms" are slithering on the glass, they wave their heads around a lot...I open the viv top and squish 'em....


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Judy S said:


> from what I understand, and unfortunately have observed....when these "worms" are slithering on the glass, they wave their heads around a lot...I open the viv top and squish 'em....


I haven't found them on the glass yet. I also didn't notice it moving its head more in relation to its body movement. I also threw some springs in the container with it and didn't see it attack. I'm pretty sure its just a worm.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

It looks to be some kind of segmented worm, so probably harmless.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I talk to bugs. Your springtails told me it's just a worm.
Plus the behavior sounds all wrong.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Pumilo said:


> I talk to bugs. Your springtails told me it's just a worm.
> Plus the behavior sounds all wrong.


All hail the bug whisperer!!

Springtails can't lie so I think your good

John


----------



## JasonE (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks guys. I figured I was good. I thought it best to double check before the inhabitants go in. Honestly, in five years, this is the first time I've had any pests. These snails are terrible.


----------

